# Water Heater Won't Work On Gas Or Electric



## Matty08 (May 15, 2012)

Hey.

New to the site and RVing. Bought our first trailer (2006 29 BHS outback) over the winter and was trying to double check everything before we went on our first weekend trip. I can't seem to get the hot water tank working. I Turn the gas switch on on the control panel (inside camper), and I can here the hot water igniter sparking and gas coming throught he pipes but it doesn't want to start. Tried it 3 times and still couldn't get anything. Also turned on Electric heat at control board and light wouldn't even come on. I cant see any switches on the outside of the camper behind the heater, Where should i start to figure out the problem?

Thanks!!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If the gas has been off a while it can take many attempts to get the water heater to light. Turn on the stove and get a burner lit there and even turn on the furnace to get gas moving. Once those have started try the water heater again.


----------



## Matty08 (May 15, 2012)

After 10 tries she finally lit up! thanks for the help!


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

10 tries does the trick sometimes!

I also ran into a similar issue last spring after de-winterizing. Couldn't get hot water tank lit. Tried and tried. Finally I opened the pressure relief valve and let out all the air until water ran out. Went back in the trailer and the hot water heater fired up right away. Not sure if the two are related or not. Maybe it was just the 10th try. Ha ha!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Like Andy said. If mine has been sitting for a while with the propane off the appliances take a while to light. The fridge and the water heater will cycle a while and then quit trying. I always go to the stove first and get it going. It takes a little while sometimes but its the easiest one. Once the stove lights and burns for a little bit, I go to the water heater, then the fridge. They seem to come on pretty quick after you charge the propane lines running the stove.
L


----------

